# Which Disney Resort?



## bonniedwan (Mar 4, 2011)

Can someone please tell me which resort is the best, Boardwalk Villas, Animal Kingdom or Wilderness Lodge. I have a 12 year old son and we are chosing between these 3 resorts...


Thank you!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 4, 2011)

bonniedwan said:


> Can someone please tell me which resort is the best, Boardwalk Villas, Animal Kingdom or Wilderness Lodge. I have a 12 year old son and we are chosing between these 3 resorts...
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Okay my 14/9 yr boys(vets of 10 DVC trips in 5 yrs) would say hands down Boardwalk. They love the activity on the Boardwalk, walking to Epcot/DHS and the scary Clown slide at the main pool.

They have no desire to stay at AKV, so what if you can see animals?  You have to ride a bus/take a car to get anywhere. 

Wilderness Lodge would probably be 2nd on there list, but they think they slide at the main pool is too small.

Here's the 9yr olds ranking of his preferred DVC's, BLT/BWV/SSR/BCV. This as he's out the door to get his ride to school. He loved BLT when we stayed in January, it has "pizazz" according to him.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 4, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> Here's the 9yr olds ranking .....This as he's out the door to get his ride to school....... it has *"pizazz" *according to him.



Ok i don't care who you are...that was cute


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 4, 2011)

12 might be too old for BLT unless he still loves the MK.

i'd vote for BWV unless he has a clown phobia...


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 4, 2011)

If he likes animals, I would say AKV.  If he likes MK, I would say VWL.  Otherwise, the clear winner is BWV.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 4, 2011)

My 8 and 11 year old boys vote for Wilderness Lodge- they loved taking the boat to get to the Magic Kingdom and also the theming (wild west) and the crazy restaurant in the lobby area (Is it called whispering canyon?- cant remember but it was lots of fun with the waiters and waitresses creating general havoc).

tlwmkw


----------



## elaine (Mar 4, 2011)

No matter which DVC we stay at, one of my 12 yr old favorite things to do is to go over to Ft Wilderness--which is a quick boat ride or a bike ride down a trail from VWL. At Ft W, we have done archery, rollerbladed (we brought our own), biked, fished, gone horseback riding. In the PM, we have roasted hotdogs and marshmellows at the campfire with Chip/Dale sing-a-long and watched outdoor movies. They show a movie 365 days a year at FtW-and 2 movies each night in the summer. VWL does not have a community hall (with games, crafts, ping-pong, etc.), but 12 is almost too old to really enjoy the CH anyway. There are tons of activities over at FtW (get a schedule for the week--capture the flag, bingo, ladder toss, etc.). Most 12 yr olds would think the WL and VWL pools are sort of lame--but the mian lobby and theming is really great. My kids like OKW and SSR the best--we drive to FtW from OKW/SSR--it is very close down a back road. They did not like BWV--I have no idea why not.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 4, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> 12 might be too old for BLT unless he still loves the MK.
> 
> i'd vote for BWV unless he has a clown phobia...



Or he's 9yr old and loves Space Mountain! A day at MK isn't complete unless he's been on it 5 times. For some reason he really liked the decor and the TOTW lounge with the viewing of Wishes were a huge hit with him. We went up there 2 nights, didn't do the 3rd because we were at Illuminations.


----------

